# Preguntas sobre AMD-64 (UNA PREGUNTA NUEVA)

## dmery

Saludos a la comunidad Gentoonita,  :Laughing: 

Tengo algunas preguntitas sobre Gentoo AMD-64. Tengo un notebook HP Pavilion zv6015 con un microprocesador AMD-64 +3500) 1 giga de ram, 100 giga de HDD, usb, wireless, pantalla 15" 4. La compre con windows precargado, pero quiero utilizar Gentoo AMD-64. Al respecto tengo algunas preguntitas para realizar, a saber:

1) Cuales son lo "flags" recomendados a utilizar en la instalacion del sistema ?

2) Conviene realizar un particion primaria o logica para Gentoo ?

3) Instale Gentoo en mi desktop (AMD-Athlon XP 2500) utilizando swap memory y / (root), ahora pregunto: es mejor utilizar particiones multiples (swap, /, home, var, usr) ? Cuales serian las recomendadas ? Que capacidad le deberia dar a cada particion ? (o sea las proporciones entre ellas)

Esta misma pregunta la envie al foro de AMD-64, pero como el espaniol es mi primer lengua intento realizar la consulta aqui, que es mi foro "natural". Desde ya gracias por la ayuda.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Reikinio

Hola, 

1) CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe" , todas esas "optimizaciones" locas que ves por ahi son al pedo, y pueden causar problemas, si te interesa optimizar algún programa en especial simplemente usas otras CFLAGS para ese programa unicamente.

2) Primaria

3) En tu caso, el esquema de particiones recomendado sería: ' /boot ' , ' swap ' , ' / ' y si queres '/home ' , usar distintas particiones para ' /var ' y/o '/usr ' es mas bien para servidores, la idea es utilizar un "filesystem" conveniente. En tu caso, no tenes que preocuparte de eso, simplemente usa lo que recomienda la guía de instalación de gentoo.

El tamaño depende, pero en tu caso yo usaría:

40MB para /boot

512MB para swap

y el resto para /

----------

## ozito

Hola, te cuento como le tengo yo en un AMD 64 +3000 con un 1Gb de RAM y 160 de HD

1º.-  CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -pipe -O2"

2º.- Todo en particiones lógicas (ver punto siguiente)

3º.- HD =

```

juan@OzitoBox ~ $ df

S.ficheros         Bloques de 1K   Usado    Dispon Uso% Montado en

/dev/sda9             19542436   1677652  17864784   9% /

/dev/sda10            19542436   5643492  13898944  29% /usr

/dev/sda11            19542436   2207944  17334492  12% /var

/dev/sda12            38008564   9038192  28970372  24% /home

/dev/sda5             19515928   2569392  16946536  14% /mnt/win_d

/dev/sda6             19515928   5398960  14116968  28% /mnt/win_e

none                    512068         0    512068   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## pcmaster

Reikinio: yo no pondría una partición swap de 512 MB teniendo un GB de RAM. Dicha partición ha de ser más grande que la RAM instalada, no menor. Yo le pondría el doble, o sea 2 GB.

----------

## kamikaze04

No se que aplicaciones correras tu, pero no he visto a ordenadores con 1Gb de ram consumir mas que unos pocos megas de swap, y eso que he compilado y compilado con muchos servicios corriendo....

Lo siento, pero poner mas de 50Mb para un usuario normal de gentoo sobra si tienes 1 Gb de ram. Pero bueno, puedo admitir hasta 250Mb o asi para los mas paranoicos....pero 2Gb ni de coña...

Eso de swap = 2*ram es para los ordenadores de hace unos añitos....

Esa es mi opinion, un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

Lo del tamaño de la swap equivalente al doble de tamaño de la RAM es de la epoca en la que los ordenadores tenian 64MB de ram. Con un ordenador actual, con 512MB de swap vas mas que sobrado. Dudo mucho que con 1GB de RAM llegues a consumir mas de 5 o 10 MB de RAM con un uso normal. Poner 2GB de swap es desperdicir mucho disco duro.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

gracias por el auxilio brindado. Todavia "ando" leyendo e informandome sobre como instalar el Gentoo AMD 64. Pero ya saque algunas conclusiones:

1. Swap memory = 512 MB (con lo cual estaria sobrado)

2. Particiones: boot - swap - /root (Convenientemente)

3. Flags a utilizar:

                                  a. CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -pipe -O2"

                                  b. CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

que diferencias hay en un caso u otro ?

4. respecto de una particion primaria o logica no me queda claro (se que con ambas funciona) que gano en un caso u otro, o si realmente no importa cual es la eleccion.

5. Baje del repositorio el LiveCD Gentoo, realmente extraordinario, una verdadera "joyita", lo probe en el notebook y todo anda de maravillas, ademas de super rapido para cargar. Les comento que antes lo intente con Ubuntu AMD-64 live CD y nada queda "congelado", luego lo intente con Kanotix 64 AMD y cuando lo cargo con Acpi y DMA, tengo "red" pero no me funciona el teclado y cuando lo cargo con ACPI y DMA off, tengo teclado pero no tengo acceso a la red. Asi, que como veran el Gentoo Live CD anda de "perlas" en una HP Pavilion ZV6015 AMD-64. 

Ahora la pregunta del "millon", puedo utilizar el live CD para cargar definitivamente Gentoo en el notebook, o sea, me sirve para AMD64 ?

Amigos gracias, espero por vuestra orientacion y continuo informandome en los handbooks al respecto

Salu2

Daniel Mery:lol:

----------

## pacho2

 *dmery wrote:*   

> Gentoonitas,
> 
> gracias por el auxilio brindado. Todavia "ando" leyendo e informandome sobre como instalar el Gentoo AMD 64. Pero ya saque algunas conclusiones:
> 
> 1. Swap memory = 512 MB (con lo cual estaria sobrado)
> ...

 

Yo pondría lo siguiente:

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe", yo compilé mi sistema con -fomit-frame-pointer, pero no se si esto hace algo en un AMD64, de todos modos no he tenido ningún problema de estabilidad con este FLAG. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoría de los ebuilds "corrigen" los FLAGS que rompen la aplicación (en de mozilla puede ser un ejemplo), de todos modos las que te han recomendado están bien. -march optimiza más que mtune, utiliza -march (man gcc puede sacarnos de dudas, lo digo porque ahora mismo no estoy con gentoo  :Sad:  )

En cuanto a la extendida o primaria, en principio daría lo mismo (yo tengo mandrake en una extendida y da lo mismo), simplemente, si te quedan primarias úsalas  :Wink: 

Yo tengo gentoo AMD64 desde stage1 y mandriva 2005 AMD64 y con ninguna de ellas tengo el más mínimo problema de estabilidad o de detección de hardware  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

En cuanto a las particiones yo pondría sólo dos:

/

/home

Así en caso de reinstalación no perderás tus datos. Ten en cuenta que si creas demesiadas particiones "perderás" disco, ya que no llenarás del todo ninguna de ellas.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Antes de nada, creo que deberias de leer la documentacion oficila para AMD64 porque hay un par de dudas que se explican ahi.

 *dmery wrote:*   

> 2. Particiones: boot - swap - /root (Convenientemente)

 

Espero que con /root te refieras a la particion root, es decir, / y no /root, que no es lo mismo  :Smile: 

 *dmery wrote:*   

> 3. Flags a utilizar:
> 
>                                   a. CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -pipe -O2"
> 
>                                   b. CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

Las flags adecuadas serian CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

consulta http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/technotes/index.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap9

 *dmery wrote:*   

> 4. respecto de una particion primaria o logica no me queda claro (se que con ambas funciona) que gano en un caso u otro, o si realmente no importa cual es la eleccion.

 

A Gentoo le da igual, se va a poder instalar esté donde esté, va a funcionar igual y va a tener el mismo rendimiento. El unico problema de las particiones primarias es que solo puedes tener 4. Si puensas tener mas de 4 particiones en tu disco, logicamente solo 3 podran ser primarias, la otra tiene que ser extendida con varias particiones logicas dentro.

Por otra parte, algunos sistemas operativos (no es el caso de Gentoo) no pueden iniciar en particiones no primarias, tenlo en cuenta.

 *dmery wrote:*   

> Ahora la pregunta del "millon", puedo utilizar el live CD para cargar definitivamente Gentoo en el notebook, o sea, me sirve para AMD64 ?

 

No se que LiveCD es, pero en cualquier caso, el que necesiats para instalar Gentoo para AMD64 es el que se encuentra en cualquier servidor de replica en la ruta releases/amd64/2005.1/installcd

Si ese es el que bajaste, si te servirá para instalar Gentoo (de echo es su principal funcion)

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> En cuanto a las particiones yo pondría sólo dos:
> 
> /
> 
> /home
> ...

 

Cierto que cuanto mas particiones, mas fragmentacion externa, pero tambien cuanto mas grande, mucho peor rendimiento (haz pruebas con hdparm) y segun el sistema de ficheros, mas fragmentacion interna debido al tamaño enorme de cluster. Solución: buscar el equilibrio. Tener una animalada de particiones no es practico porque no se aprovechan (espacio) pero te puede salvar de muchos desastres y rinde mejor. En cambio tener una sola particion enorme tampoco es seguro (un error de una particion se lo carga todo) y ni practivo (puede darse el caso de que aproveches peor el espacio debido al tamaño de cluester y lo que es seguro es que el rendimeinto es peor)

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Antes de nada, creo que deberias de leer la documentacion oficila para AMD64 porque hay un par de dudas que se explican ahi.
> 
>  *dmery wrote:*   2. Particiones: boot - swap - /root (Convenientemente) 
> 
> Espero que con /root te refieras a la particion root, es decir, / y no /root, que no es lo mismo 
> ...

 

Efectivamente también hay que pensar en ese aspecto en cuanto a saber cuantas y de que tamaño deben ser las particiones.

En mi caso tengo también un Pentium MMX con Slackware 7.1 (quizás un poco antiguo, pero es tan estable y "ligero"  :Wink: ) con un execeso de particiones (el disco es de 26 gigas): /, /var, /home, /tmp, /mastercd, /usr, /opt... como consecuencia suelo tener problemas para salvar ISOs (por ejemplo) debido a que en todas las partciones (salvo en /mastercd, la mas grande y vacía) sólo tengo "picos" de unos 150 megas que no puedo aprovechar para esto.

En mi viejo HP Omnibook 4100 tengo dos particiones /, /home (con ResierFS y Mandrake 10.1), al menos no tengo ese problema del espacio.

La duda la tengo con el AMD 3200, tiene un disco de 200 Gb con las siguientes particiones:

/ (gentoo) -> 65 gigas -reiserfs

/ (mandriva 2005) -> 35 gigas-reiserfs

/home -> 25 - reiserfs

/mastercd -> el resto del disco (quitando el swap) - XFS

No se que sería más conveniente, ya lo veré en una próxima instalación  :Wink: , pero de momento no he tenido problemas de corrupción en ninguno (salvo una vez en el /tmp del Slack7.1, con ext2).

¿A qué se debe que el rendimiento decrezca cuando la partición es grande?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## dmery

Gracias amigos por la rapida respuesta,

1. Cuando me refiero /root es en realidad (/), disculpen el error. Puedo deducir que utilizar /home seria conveniente por cualquier "recarga" del sistema, ademas de ser equilibrado.

2. Bien entendido la cuestion de las FLAGS y las particiones primarias o logicas

3. Respecto del live CD, me refiero al LIVE CD Gentoo con instalador, el cual me funciono de maravillas como live CD en el notebook, ademas trae un instalador. Lo baje del mirror de Gentoo; tambien baje el Minimal, Universal, Packages y Stage 3, todo para AMD64, pero vi la "chance" de este liveCD Gentoo, pero no se si funcionara como instalacion definitiva.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda

Salu2

Daniel Mery

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿A qué se debe que el rendimiento decrezca cuando la partición es grande?
> 
> 

 

Aunque se supone que como me he examinado deberia de saber la respuesta, no la se, al menos no tal y omo me gustaria. Se que no pasa en todos los sisteams de ficheros (o mejor dicho no pasa en igual medida) y se que uno de los factores es el tamaño minimo de cluster. Cuanto mayor sea la particion mayor tamaño de cluster. Con un tamaño muy grande, al leer/escribir archivos pequeños, aunque sean de un tamaño menor que el clusterr, lo que se lee/escribe es el cluster entero. Ademñas de este imagino que hay mas factores, lo que está claro (a hdparm -tT me remito) es que cuanto mas grandes sean las particiones, peor rendimiento.

Aunque sea un poco offtopic, en este hilo se comentaron mas cosas interesantes sobre discos y particiones

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356466.html

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   ¿A qué se debe que el rendimiento decrezca cuando la partición es grande?
> 
>  
> 
> Aunque se supone que como me he examinado deberia de saber la respuesta, no la se, al menos no tal y omo me gustaria. Se que no pasa en todos los sisteams de ficheros (o mejor dicho no pasa en igual medida) y se que uno de los factores es el tamaño minimo de cluster. Cuanto mayor sea la particion mayor tamaño de cluster. Con un tamaño muy grande, al leer/escribir archivos pequeños, aunque sean de un tamaño menor que el clusterr, lo que se lee/escribe es el cluster entero. Ademñas de este imagino que hay mas factores, lo que está claro (a hdparm -tT me remito) es que cuanto mas grandes sean las particiones, peor rendimiento.
> ...

 

Gracias por la respuesta  :Smile: 

Ahora me dedicaré a buscar si reiserfs se ve poco o muy perjudicado por eso  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## kamikaze04

Reiserfs trabaja muy bien para archivos con tamaño pequeño...

----------

